# Leaving the UAE without cancelling my work visa



## chalkspilot

Help, 

I left the UAE last September after working for a company with a one year contract. I needed to leave quickly because I had another job to start right away & it was time sensitive,so no changing my start date. So I had no time to hand in my passport to my employer because I was told they could take up to five days to cancel my visa. 

I just got another job in the UAE but I ran a name check on myself & it came back as "escape from sponsor", I find this wording very funny. I'm not a little boy who was chained up working for a master. 

Anyway, I know if I go there I will be arrested at the airport but what will the fine or penalty be? What are my options? 

I'm currently living in Asia until I can sort this out. I hired a lawyer but he just took $500 & gave me a short email with the above sentence.
Can anybody help?lane:


----------



## amaksoud

Most probably your ex-sponsor has banned you from entering UAE.

I also think that the ban time is 2 years, I'm not sure though.

The only way around this, is to get this ban removed, I'm not sure if this is an option or not.

Try to look at the mol website, you might find a phone number to call and ask for yourself.

Good Luck.


----------



## BedouGirl

You have been reported as an absconder. Your ex-employer actually has no choice but to do this if they cannot find you to get your passport to cancel your visa because they can end up in trouble and having their visas stopped plus your visa is using up a visa space on their trade licence. Above everything else, you will need an NOC in Arabic from them, so I suggest you mend your bridges by contacting them and seeing if they will help you.


----------



## chalkspilot

BedouGirl said:


> You have been reported as an absconder. Your ex-employer actually has no choice but to do this if they cannot find you to get your passport to cancel your visa because they can end up in trouble and having their visas stopped plus your visa is using up a visa space on their trade licence. Above everything else, you will need an NOC in Arabic from them, so I suggest you mend your bridges by contacting them and seeing if they will help you.


Thanks BedouGirl, but it is impossible to mend my bridges with this company. Most of their employees are trying to get out. They treat their staff like slaves. They have the worst attrition of staff I have ever come across. Is this the only option I have?
Perhaps I should just forget about returning to the UAE again.


----------



## BedouGirl

The only thing I can think of is to ask your new company to apply for your visa while you are outside the country and see whether it is approved. If it is approved, then they would submit it at the airport and you would enter on it and I cannot see why you would not get in if it has been approved. If it is not approved, your potential employer will receive a rejection. When the visa is rejected, they can ask what the reason is and what can be done to rectify the situation (e.g., money to pay off the ban) but I am still pretty sure you would need an NOC from the previous company. I still think this is worth a go because it's not a very expensive procedure and you can always offer to pay the new company if they get a bit funny about it if you are rejected.


----------



## chucktownmo

chalkspilot said:


> Help,
> 
> I left the UAE last September after working for a company with a one year contract. I needed to leave quickly because I had another job to start right away & it was time sensitive,so no changing my start date. So I had no time to hand in my passport to my employer because I was told they could take up to five days to cancel my visa.
> 
> I just got another job in the UAE but I ran a name check on myself & it came back as "escape from sponsor", I find this wording very funny. I'm not a little boy who was chained up working for a master.
> 
> Anyway, I know if I go there I will be arrested at the airport but what will the fine or penalty be? What are my options?
> 
> I'm currently living in Asia until I can sort this out. I hired a lawyer but he just took $500 & gave me a short email with the above sentence.
> Can anybody help?lane:



How did you find out your status


----------



## BedouGirl

chucktownmo said:


> How did you find out your status


He said he paid a lawyer in his post.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If the company is like you say, then you are banned for life from entering uae most likely... unless your new company (local sponsor) has more wasta then the other local who put this case on you... If they want you, they can make it happen quite easiliy if they have more wasta then the other.


----------



## Thinkinghat

The below may be helpful:

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...rs-slapped-with-six-month-labour-ban-1.848607


----------



## Jynxgirl

An absconding case is different then a labour ban.


----------



## Thinkinghat

An absconding report automatically leads to a 6 month labour ban.


----------



## sofsof00

how can i run my name to see if my company reported me as an absconder?


----------



## sofsof00

chalkspilot said:


> Help,
> 
> I left the UAE last September after working for a company with a one year contract. I needed to leave quickly because I had another job to start right away & it was time sensitive,so no changing my start date. So I had no time to hand in my passport to my employer because I was told they could take up to five days to cancel my visa.
> 
> I just got another job in the UAE but I ran a name check on myself & it came back as "escape from:focus: sponsor", I find this wording very funny. I'm not a little boy who was chained up working for a master.
> 
> Anyway, I know if I go there I will be arrested at the airport but what will the fine or penalty be? What are my options?
> 
> I'm currently living in Asia until I can sort this out. I hired a lawyer but he just took $500 & gave me a short email with the above sentence.
> 
> 
> how do you run your name??i left uae in agust and i live in the usa,my coworker said the pr of the company told her they will put me in jail if i went back


----------



## sofsof00

Jynxgirl said:


> An absconding case is different then a labour ban.


hi whast the dif between those 2?and how can i find if my name is an absconder or labour ban? my coworker told me the pr of the company told her if i went they will put me in jail,i left uae 3 months ago to the usa,and they also said no matter if i went w american passport they would still put me in jail. how can i run my name for a check?


----------



## mhico1980

help pls,,,,,,,,

I left in Dubai june 25, 2014. To make a vacation in phillippines but when I was in our country they have a family problem that why I never come back in Dubai..... so my visa 2012/12/11 expire my visa is 2014/12/10 so they have a possibility I have a ban... in UAE... but im here in the phillipines


----------



## mhico1980

plss help,,,,,, 

I left in Dubai ..last june 25 2014 to make vacation but when I arrive in the phillipines I have a big problem in my family so that I never come back ... so that's the reason my visa is 2012/12/11 will expire on 2014/12/10 .... so I have left 6 month in my contract so they have a possible I have a ban... in uae


----------

